#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  bate papo UnderLinux

## barata branca o sumido

ai galera, pq agente naum cria um bate papo do underlinux, pq ai acho q fica até mais rapido de solucionar as duvidas... e tb mais divertido...  :Big Grin:  o q acham da ideia???
FLWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

----------


## demiurgo

# MOVED TO UNDERLINUX

jah tivemos um, mas ninguem entrava....era um canal no mirc, e dava pra entrar por webclient, mas sempre vivia as moscas....

mas... se a galera quiser, colocamos no ar d novo....

[]'s

----------

Não é uma boa idéia !!!
O fórum deixa documentado para podermos consultar.
Assim muitos outros podem consultar dúvidas e problemas iguais.

Se quiser rapidez e exclusividade para solucionar seus problemas contrate uma consultoria.

Rafael

----------


## LinuxKids

> Não é uma boa idéia !!!
> O fórum deixa documentado para podermos consultar.
> Assim muitos outros podem consultar dúvidas e problemas iguais.
> 
> Se quiser rapidez e exclusividade para solucionar seus problemas contrate uma consultoria.
> 
> Rafael


concordo em partes com vc, menos na parte que vc disse "Se quiser rapidez e exclusividade para solucionar seus problemas contrate uma consultoria." é o direito do colega espressar, então por favor qdo for postar poste sem criticas ok.

----------


## demiurgo

o lance do chat eh legal pra off-topic hahahahaha

pra tirar o stress heheheh

[]'s

----------


## barata branca o sumido

ai rafa... o negócio é sempre o msm... falta QIE em vc... Quoeficiente de inteligencia emocional... ta falando o q ô doidin, nunca te vi nos arredores do forum, nunca colaborou em nada, nem registrado é (eu sou, mas eskeci a minha senha e to sem tempo de crikar nu butaum) e ainda fica tirando onda dizendo q o forum é lento? graças a esse forum aki q eu aprendi mta coisa, mta msm... e, quem eh vc pra falar alguma coisa de velocidade? cade seus posts? evaporaram? Voce pode ter algo contra a idéia, mas ao menos de uma razão menos kbeçuda... e tem uns q nem daum razaum... ne naum? NO FLAMES... mas eu respondo... 
ai adm, tranca o topico ai... FlWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

----------


## demiurgo

naum tem pq tranca barata... a ideia eh boa...

e quem faz parte do forum deve ter a sugestaum considerada... concordo com vc q naum dah pra levar em consideracao umas desculpas esfarrapadas.... mas a ideia do chat eh bacana e jah vale como uma sugestaum, caso a galera q participa do forum goste...

deem suas sugestoes povos... mas sem ofensas

[]'s

----------


## jweyrich

Daqui a pouco estão fazendo conferência entre 20 pessoas no Skype para não precisar digitar também. hehe
Mas um IRC rola com certeza =)

----------

Não sei pq ficou nervosinho.
Assim como vc também tenho registro aqui na comunidade e perdi minha senha.

Como sabe se eu não contribuo?
(Se quiser de uma procurada em muitos post assinado por Rafael- Visitante)
Sempre que posso contribuo, acho que vale a pena.
Acho que tal discussão na vale a pena.

Acho que a falta de documentação do CHAT gerar perda para toda a comunidade. Compartilhar é uma das principais características do software livre.

Desculpe se ofendi você quando mencionei sobre a consultoria.
Mas não acho que devolver críticas e acusações foi uma atitude de cavalheiro. 

Sou realmente contra pois penso na comunidade SEMPRE. 

Visto que estamos numa comunidade nada melhor que a comunidade decidir. Sugiro uma enquete.

Rafael

----------

Acrescentando apenas uma coisa.
Quando disse sobre ter consultoria me refiro aos usuários que teimam em postas assuntos já resolvidos e debatidos.

É possível encontar perguntas iguais no mesmo dia.
Se a pessoa está realmente com dúvida ou não ficou claro que pergunte novamente, que traga o assunto de volta. Mas preguiça de procurar e de usar o busca só atrapalha.

As pessoas acham que a comunidade deve estar a disposição deles e não da própria comunidade.

Rafael

----------


## Kernel-Panic

Aee galera... quase nao tenho participado dos foruns... mas quando posso passo aqui e dou uma olhada....

AXO A IDEIA DO CHAT LEGAL.... VAI AJUDAR EM MUITO NA QUELAS DUVIDAS SIMPLES COMUNS NOS FORUNS...
aee admin .. abre um chate no underlinux.... vai ser bao...
um abraço

----------


## demiurgo

quando foi aberto pela 1ª vez, ninguem usava...

mas vou montar uma enquete sobre isso... dae vamos ver, blz?

e no flames... chega disso... q povo nervoso... vix

----------


## ruyneto

Seguinte expressando minha opnião eu não acho uma boa chat, pois por exemplo eu tento contribuir o maximo com o forum, mas se fosse chat não poderia contribuir tanto pois estou trabalhando geralmente quando olho o forum ae não daria de ficar no chat olhando o pessoal pergunar e trabalhar, hueheuheueheuehe.

Mas se for algo pra trazer mais gente apoio sem duvida, so daria a ideia de deixar um log diario em algum lugar pro pessoal baixar e ver o que rolou.

falows

----------


## barata branca o sumido

se a galera quiser eu crio um serviço de busca... pq ai agente indexa cada assunto pra cada palavra... tipo, alguem falou em "MORTE" em qualquer dia do chat, ai ele busca lah...
F L W!!!

----------


## barata branca o sumido

ai galera, adm, será q vcs podem fazer um favorzin pra mim? enviearem a senha pro meu email, e, quando sobrar um tempin, mover todas as minhas msgs quando eu naum estou logado pro meu usuario logado... se der, por favor...
VLWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

----------


## Plugada

Ola gente

Ninguem quer substituir forum por bate papo, apenas um meio instantaneo de falar com essa grande quantidade de usuarios que frequentam o site, gostei da ideia, pode ser por site, IRC, vou ajudar =)


beijoxx

----------


## ruyneto

> se a galera quiser eu crio um serviço de busca... pq ai agente indexa cada assunto pra cada palavra... tipo, alguem falou em "MORTE" em qualquer dia do chat, ai ele busca lah...
> F L W!!!


Essa eh uma boa.

falows

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

Cara, a idéia do chat não tão é bacana .. pq fica ruim pra quem sempre acessa o fórum do trabalho, por exemplo.

Demiurgo, quando foi criado o chat pela primeira vez, a galera havia pedido muito por isso ou pensaram em fazer uma parada extra para os membros cadastrados do fórum??? Pq assim, tem algumas pessoas pedindo mas talvez ainda num seja o número suficiente de pessoas pra valer o "esforço" de abrir um canal em IRC. Bom, falo em esforço pq seria bom ter algo em relação à criar ferramentas de busca também em log's do canal. Assim... acho que pra comunidade tudo é válido, porém se esforçar e ninguém dar valor é foda!

Outra cosia, falaram em um chat como um bom local pra tirar as dúvidas mais triviais .... se der certo a parada do canal, vai rolar a pergunta uma vez, todos respondem, ai rola uma segunda .... quando já tiver rolado uma vinte vezes as mesmas perguntas de sempre, como por exemplo "Qual a melhor distro?", "onde acho uma regra já pronta (onde eu não tenha que fazer absolutamente nada) de iptables pra minha empresa" acho que vc mesmo vai ser um dos primeiros a ficar puto! Mas eh isso. talvez seja uma boa .. talvez não! Soh vendo pra saber!


Valew.

----------


## budairc

Acho que fazer um chat é fora das idéias do pessoal aqui.. pq a grande maioria trabalha.. e nas horas de folga responde a alguns topicos.. (coisa rapida) apenas comentarios.. agora ficar perdendo tempo explicando ou senao jogando conversa fora em chat.. nao acho boa ideia.. 


Sei lá.. nao acho util..

Valeu :wink:

----------


## gmlinux

Sou contra o chat, isto vai fazer pessoas recorrerem ao chat sem ler nenhuma documentação antes, a demora inerente do forum leva alguns usuários a postarem a pergunta e paralelamente procurarem a resposta,

----------


## demiurgo

> se a galera quiser eu crio um serviço de busca... pq ai agente indexa cada assunto pra cada palavra... tipo, alguem falou em "MORTE" em qualquer dia do chat, ai ele busca lah...
> F L W!!!


falou e disse...

vamos melhorar isso sim

valeu!!

----------


## agent_smith

Seguinte, tinha pensado nisso, ainda hoje pela manhã.

Que tal um ICQ do underlinux?

E poder acessar os colegas em tempo real? É boa ou não?

Abraços

8)

----------


## spectrum

Ai galera ADMIN's ajudem o kra pois ele posta um monti!!!
Falou barata ... gostei de uma dica sua em uma questiom que tive!!
Quanto ao chat.. sou a fovor de todos os que postaram pois seguinte: a favor do chat pois seria um point a galera aqui ta mais madura e muita gente conhece o site agora... então acho que eu seria um chat(maniac) rsrsrsrsrsrs!!! e tbm sou a favor do log pois sempre vai aparecer um para perguntar um assunto speed....!!!
Falows




> ai galera, adm, será q vcs podem fazer um favorzin pra mim? enviearem a senha pro meu email, e, quando sobrar um tempin, mover todas as minhas msgs quando eu naum estou logado pro meu usuario logado... se der, por favor...
> VLWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

----------


## LenTu

> ai galera, adm, será q vcs podem fazer um favorzin pra mim? enviearem a senha pro meu email, e, quando sobrar um tempin, mover todas as minhas msgs quando eu naum estou logado pro meu usuario logado... se der, por favor...
> VLWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


creio q num vai ser possivel esse lance das tuas msgs naum barata... 

uma vez vc naum estando logado vc eh visitante... e visitante eh um usuario normal... c fosse passar todas as msgs de visitante pra vc ia as tuas msgs... e as de todos os otros q jah postaram deslogados... :wink:

----------


## fabianotecnico

Galera.


É o seguinte, minha opinião.!

Acho que esse negocio de Bate-papo uma boa idéia, pois isso resolveria muito para a galera, seria muito mais rápido conseguir informações!

É so raciocinar, tipo, se o problema que a pessoa tiver e não conseguir que ninguem no chat consiga resolver, ela vá ao Fórum e vê se tem a Informação que ele precisa!
Agora ao caro Rafael, que disse que se quer rapidez e exclusividade contrate uma empresa, agora se uma pessoa posta uma mensagem no forum, com certeza ela também queira rapidez..NÃO ACHA!

Interessante foi a idéia do barata branca , de fazer o sistema de busca!

Agora eu sou a favor sim do CHAT, seria perfeito, pois seria muito mais vantagem pro site, pois quem quizer tirar uma duvida rapida sobre linux, ele vai entra no under-linux.org , mesmo aqueles que não gostam do site!

Falow!

----------


## ruyneto

> Galera.
> 
> 
> É o seguinte, minha opinião.!
> 
> Acho que esse negocio de Bate-papo uma boa idéia, pois isso resolveria muito para a galera, seria muito mais rápido conseguir informações!
> 
> É so raciocinar, tipo, se o problema que a pessoa tiver e não conseguir que ninguem no chat consiga resolver, ela vá ao Fórum e vê se tem a Informação que ele precisa!
> Agora ao caro Rafael, que disse que se quer rapidez e exclusividade contrate uma empresa, agora se uma pessoa posta uma mensagem no forum, com certeza ela também queira rapidez..NÃO ACHA!
> ...


A Unica coisa que vejo contra o Chat eh mesmo o problema de não poder participar tanto, bem como um problema que pode gerar de esvaziamento(nao sei se essa palavra existe) do forum, pois mto menos coisas seriam postadas.Mas provavelmente atrairia mais pessoas

falows

----------


## demiurgo

> Agora ao caro Rafael, que disse que se quer rapidez e exclusividade contrate uma empresa, agora se uma pessoa posta uma mensagem no forum, com certeza ela também queira rapidez..NÃO ACHA!


naum concordo kra....

pra resolver as coisas na hora naum dah naum... experimenta ficar no meu msn e ver quantos chegam por dia pedindo suporte na hora!!!

nem sempre eu tenho como ajudar, por naum saber, ou por naum ter tempo mesmo....

tem gente q apela... vai ser a mesma coisa no chat

forum eh completamente diferente d chat... naum tem nda a ver... no forum vc naum pressiona ninguem... e o mais importante: fica armazenado pra tdos verem

----------


## gmlinux

Concordo com o demiurgo

----------


## Jim

apoiado Demiurgo... venho acompanhando o tópico (mesmo sem me manifestar) o pessoal tava até agora falando que o pessoal iria usar o chat pra ficar pedindo coisa o tempo todo e iria deixar o fórum de lado... e o cara logo acima, ue nao tava por dentro da coisa já chegou falando em usar só pra dúvidas rápidas...

Gente...

Como adm. de sistemas, temos que tabalhar na prevenção de falhas, estar sempre um passo à frente dos problemas, evitando ao máximo coisas do tipo: URGENTE!

Lógico que as vezes apura, mas tem uns mala aí que sempre abrem os tópicos, achando que temos obrigação de resolver na hora... tá fora isso..

O Chat seria legal se na hora de entrar nele, a pessoa fosse obrigada a ler alguns termos de uso, e entendesse pra que ele realmente serve...

----------


## Drozzini

Eu curti a ideia do Chat !! Logico q os usuarios do forum e nem os novatos q entrem pensem em usar apenas o chat pra tirar duvidas e conseguir respostas... Acho q deve mais como troca de informacoes sabe, aprendi isso lendo aquilo num sei onde... Sabe pra chatear mesmo... adquirir informacoes e descontrair, e naum conhecimento em si.. isso se faz lendo Documentacoes, livros, mans, tutoriais e foruns da vida (Underlinux :wink: )

Bom, acho q eh isso entaum hehehehe
Aprovada a ideia do Chat e curti a ideia do ICQ tb

----------


## LenTu

Concordo com o demiu e com Jim completamente... 

mas pra mim o chat soh ia valer a pena como OFFTOPIC q nem foi com o irc q a gente entrava lah.... ahuahuahua... era zuera pura.... soh diversão... 

qto a conseguir respostas rapidas... acho q o forum jah tah de mto bom tamanho... c for ver... dependendo da duvida num leva nem 20 min pra alguem dah no minimo uma ajudinha... 

jah no chat... vai ser putaria... q nem eh no msn de mtos moderadores ai... q nego sai adicionando lah depois começa a perguntar coisas e c vc naum sabe ainda se sente no direito de reclamar e te questionar pq vc eh moderador... 

meu caso sempre foi claro... virei moderador naum pq sei mta coisa... pq naum sei msm... mas sim pq to sempre disposto a ajudar... e tentar ajudar aos otros tirarem suas duvidas... 

:wink:

----------


## demiurgo

eu ateh apoio o chat, se ele for mais pra off-topic... ae vai

[]'s

----------


## spectrum

Jim colega meu vc mandou bem... os colegas da under tem de entender que ce voltar o chat para este site ele servirá mais para um POINT.... Galera vamos ser bem racionais... não é porque o site é sobre linux que no chat vc tem de falar sobre e exclusivamente LINUX....
Vc's entram no chat da UOL e começam a tc sobre coisas do site !!????? Dããããã claro que não.... é uma paquere uma amizade o chat é um point... O NOSSO POINT... pra galera ce conhecer melhor..... a gente lê perfis e de vez em quando cadastra a galera no msn ou icq ... etc... mas a galera ta falando serio quando dizem não ter tempo! cabe a nos passar no chat e nos conhecer melhor! tipo eu conheço o JIM, Demiurgo e mais alguns colegas... tipo assim pq cadastrei no msn.. mas e o resto da galera? A gente é em 10971 usuário e estamos crescendo.... o msn não aguenta tudo isso!!! mas um chat.... galera a gente precisa tc sobre coisas normais e não apenas chegar aqui com duvidas e conselhos! VAMOS SER FAMILIA!!!!!!

Aqui dentro ja postei várias men aonde digo que a underlinux é minha FAMILIA.
E digo a todos que sempre será!
Pois aprendi a andar aqui dentro! (em relação ao linux :lol: )
Blz.. tai minha ideologia sobre o chat!!!





> apoiado Demiurgo... venho acompanhando o tópico (mesmo sem me manifestar) o pessoal tava até agora falando que o pessoal iria usar o chat pra ficar pedindo coisa o tempo todo e iria deixar o fórum de lado... e o cara logo acima, ue nao tava por dentro da coisa já chegou falando em usar só pra dúvidas rápidas...
> 
> Gente...
> 
> Como adm. de sistemas, temos que tabalhar na prevenção de falhas, estar sempre um passo à frente dos problemas, evitando ao máximo coisas do tipo: URGENTE!
> 
> Lógico que as vezes apura, mas tem uns mala aí que sempre abrem os tópicos, achando que temos obrigação de resolver na hora... tá fora isso..
> 
> O Chat seria legal se na hora de entrar nele, a pessoa fosse obrigada a ler alguns termos de uso, e entendesse pra que ele realmente serve...

----------


## gmlinux

sniff fiquei comovido com sua mensagem spectrum sniff
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## spectrum

gmlinux.... mais é pra comover mesmo e parar com a ideia dos cara quererem usa o chat para tc coisas do forum!!!
vc não acha melhor?




> sniff fiquei comovido com sua mensagem spectrum sniff
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## PiTsA

pode ergue o MSN...odeio ele... 

#ICQ é uam coisa normal, é só todo ir adicionando o pessoal da under na lista....

#IRC é só criar um canal do underlinux em algum server.....

#Skype po galera, ainda num tenho ninguem aqui da underlinux nos meus contatos no skype... =(

----------


## gmlinux

Eu mesmo não iria tirar dúvidas no chat

----------


## Mark

bem senhores...
nao sou cadastrado na comunidade, mas entro aqui em busca de boas experiencias no mundo linux.
Nao sou cadastrado por pura preguiça mesmo, percebo que todos aqui tem boas intencoes, tambem faço parte de uma outra comunidade Linux onde o pessoal tambem sao parceiros e acho isso legal!
Estive acompanhando sobre esse tema do CHAT e eu mesmo ...se posso dar uma opniao, por nao ser cadastrado....
O chat poderia ser criado, mas com regras claras de ....BUSCA DE AJUDA EH NO FORUM!
O chat seria perfeito pra discurssoes do tipo off-topic, ou...de qual a melhro distro....onde vc passou o ano novo e coisas sem nocao desse tipo. Mas a busca de docs deve ser sempre o FORUM, pois fica documentado, e qualquer um pode ver!
Sou a favor da criação do CHAT sim pq eh uma ferramenta que integra, e une os parceiros....mas que fique claro que a busca de ajuda eh no forum!!!!

Obrigado pela oportunidade ai....
quero dizer que mantenham o escopo da comunidade...tem muita gente que entra aqui mas nao posta! E admira o trabalho de voces!

Grande abraço!
[email protected]

----------


## spectrum

OW QUAL TEU NICK NO SKYPE?????
adicione ai junior.schnel
falows




> pode ergue o MSN...odeio ele... 
> 
> #ICQ é uam coisa normal, é só todo ir adicionando o pessoal da under na lista....
> 
> #IRC é só criar um canal do underlinux em algum server.....
> 
> #Skype po galera, anda num tenho ninguem aqui da underlinux nos meus contatos no skype... =(

----------


## ruyneto

Concordo chat se for eh pra offtopic, fica bem melhor do que ICQ ou MSN, pois ambos tem o incoveniente de as vezes vc entrar e não querer falar com ninguem(exceto namorada, familia, etc) e o pessoal ficar querendo papo , hehehehehe, e no chat quando vc entra eh pra falar com o pessoal, conhcer melhor, etc, e sem o problema de ter de ficar adicionando um por um.

falows

----------


## spectrum

Isso mermo



> Concordo chat se for eh pra offtopic, fica bem melhor do que ICQ ou MSN, pois ambos tem o incoveniente de as vezes vc entrar e não querer falar com ninguem(exceto namorada, familia, etc) e o pessoal ficar querendo papo , hehehehehe, e no chat quando vc entra eh pra falar com o pessoal, conhcer melhor, etc, e sem o problema de ter de ficar adicionando um por um.
> 
> falows

----------


## demiurgo

uma boa no chat, seria fazer o q faco quando alguem me pede ajuda pelo msn

eu pergunto se o kra jah postou, se sim, me passa a url q eu ajudo...

se nao... posta e me passa a url q eu ajudo

justifico, q se tah postado, mais gente alem d mim, pode ajudar o kra... e a informacao tah lah gravada, pra qq um pegar tbm....

----------


## fabianotecnico

Galera,

é o seguinte, a respeito do chat, seria muito bom..SIM...o VivaoLinux..tem um canal de IRC..! Eu fico quase a manha e atarde inteira no vivaolinux! Poderia muito bem ficar no Underlinux!

Agora, Demiurgo, sobre a respeito de pedir informações, eu também! Fico assim, toda hora tem gente pedindo informações pra mim, muita coisa da pra ajudar e outra as vezes to sem tempo, hoje mesmo estava montando um Servidor de NDS, pra um cara os estados unidos via ssh!Saco!

Agora, se o pessoal vai ficar pedindo informação toda hora no chat, não entre então! O chat não é só pra conversar coisas de informatica e sim pra conhecermos a Galera!

Então é isso, cara faz a enquete sobre o chat e veja..se nãum funfa!
Blza, Demiurgo!

Abraços!
Fabiano

----------


## Drozzini

Meu com o tanto de agressão, critica e julgamentos q eh feito um ao outro no forum jah, imagina no chat ?! Pega leve galera... tem q saber relevar, ignorar se naum a coisa so piorar... se for assim nunca acaba isso.. um vem com uma pedra, o outro pra nao deixar barato com duas... pra nao levar desaforo o outro ja vem com 4 e assim por diante.. entaum fiquem calmos... sussego pessoal. Nos temos apenas uma vida, e muita curta pra perdemos tempo com coisas desse tipo !!! Ja gastamos tanto tempo, com trabalho, estudo (nao q essas coisas naum sejam necessarios, mas consomem muito tempo de nossas vidas...), perdemos tempo com doencas e problemas... e desperdicamos mais ainda criticando e julgando um ao outro sem saber se amanha vamos precisar dessa pessoa!!! Pensem um pouco, com certeza aqui todos tem bom senso e devem saber q isso naum leva a lugar nenhum mesmo.....

Acho mais q valida a ideia !! Eu iria curtir muito, sempre q pudesse estaria no chat... Sempre temos algo pra aprender com os outros, e querendo ou nao ensinamos algo tb... naum tem q ser apenas informatica... quem sabe se aqui nos conhecesemos melhor, naum teria tanta critica feita uns aos outros...

Como comunidade, seria legar mesmo ter a enquete pra q todos possam votar e dar sua opiniao... mas com certeza eh valido!!!

Sucesso a todos

----------


## demiurgo

> Galera,
> 
> é o seguinte, a respeito do chat, seria muito bom..SIM...o VivaoLinux..tem um canal de IRC..! Eu fico quase a manha e atarde inteira no vivaolinux! Poderia muito bem ficar no Underlinux!
> 
> Agora, Demiurgo, sobre a respeito de pedir informações, eu também! Fico assim, toda hora tem gente pedindo informações pra mim, muita coisa da pra ajudar e outra as vezes to sem tempo, hoje mesmo estava montando um Servidor de NDS, pra um cara os estados unidos via ssh!Saco!
> 
> Agora, se o pessoal vai ficar pedindo informação toda hora no chat, não entre então! O chat não é só pra conversar coisas de informatica e sim pra conhecermos a Galera!
> 
> Então é isso, cara faz a enquete sobre o chat e veja..se nãum funfa!
> ...


*fabiano

editei a sua mensagem e vo dizer uma vez soh

NAO TOLERO FLAMES D QQ TIPO NO FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

discuta como gente ou eu tranco essa porra*

----------


## spectrum

DEMIURGO, acho que pelo jeito ja deu o que tinha de dar esse post!!!
A galera ja ta respondendo como ce a gente tivesse em uma reuniao decidindo em pais iriamos soltar uma bomba nuclear!!!!! que caralho .... 

Mas seguinte acho melhor mesmo voce montar uma enquete e bloquear esse topico!!!!

Falows Spectrum na área




> Postado originalmente por fabianotecnico
> 
> Galera,
> 
> é o seguinte, a respeito do chat, seria muito bom..SIM...o VivaoLinux..tem um canal de IRC..! Eu fico quase a manha e atarde inteira no vivaolinux! Poderia muito bem ficar no Underlinux!
> 
> Agora, Demiurgo, sobre a respeito de pedir informações, eu também! Fico assim, toda hora tem gente pedindo informações pra mim, muita coisa da pra ajudar e outra as vezes to sem tempo, hoje mesmo estava montando um Servidor de NDS, pra um cara os estados unidos via ssh!Saco!
> 
> Agora, se o pessoal vai ficar pedindo informação toda hora no chat, não entre então! O chat não é só pra conversar coisas de informatica e sim pra conhecermos a Galera!
> ...

----------


## ederamboni

na minha opiniao o forun serve guia na solucao dos problemas a galera que esta comecando como eu ... ja tirei muitas duvidadas e sou a favor dos dois sempre que tem pessoas que acha que seram beneficiadas com chat ou com foruns bele criamos e veremos o resultado masss tem um porem vem da conciencia de cada do bom uso dos meios se vai ou naum cobrar por informacao eu ou cadastrado aq porq quero aprender o maximo que consigu com ajuda de vcs depois que me especializar no assunto

te mais :lol:

----------


## demiurgo

a enquete estah criada em:

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...127&highlight=

[]'s!!!

----------


## spectrum

VAMU LA GALERA DELE VOTAAAAAAAAAAAA




> a enquete estah criada em:
> 
> https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...127&highlight=
> 
> []'s!!!

----------

